
Ask HN: Is it possible to get a 100% raise? - proeaf
I was hired at a tech company in NYC for 30k. The environment is great. I get along with everyone. We share hobbies The technology is the latest. From day 1, I have been a part of design, implementations, and meetings. It&#x27;s easy to talk to everyone about ideas. I can do remote, and come-and-go whenever I want. The office layout is not too open, and not too closed (hybrid cubicles + personal offices). The commute is decent, if you don&#x27;t mind cramped subways that come with NYC.<p>I just want a higher salary. I strongly believe no one should be paid $30k at an expensive city. When I come from work, I&#x27;m not tired or anything. During work, I spend all 8 (excluding lunch) hours working. I&#x27;m a part of front end, back end, database, etc. I have a ton of responsibilities.<p>Is there anything I can do to get a raise to a decent level? I just want to live by myself comfortably (currently live with my parents), not be afraid to spend money on food when going out with the team, be able to afford training materials (Pluralsight, books, etc.), be able to have a decent wardrobe, and have some sort of insurance. I&#x27;m afraid of going back to interviewing. I was always horrible at them. The reason why I passed the one at my current job is because of my personal projects, and they asked me system design questions, and how I handled presentations and asking good questions. I fit like a glove for the role.
======
jerf
It is not impossible. But you're really in the "look for another job in your
spare time" range here. I can't guarantee anything, really, but you're almost
certainly being grotesquely underpaid. That's intern levels of pay... and I
write to you from the Midwest, not NYC!

Bear in mind that interviewing when you already have a job is intrinsically
less stressful, because your worst-case is way less bad, and that comes out in
the interview itself because you'll be more relaxed. It's not as bad as you
may remember it. It's part of why you should always interview while you still
have a job if you can.

~~~
jerf
Oh, and I'm a day late on this and you may not see it, but for the love of
goodness do NOT answer the "And what are you currently making?" question.
Evasion, coyness, anything but a number. ("Enough that I've been staying at
the company but not so much that I'm not shopping around to see if I can do
better. They've grown my responsibilities but haven't grown my compensation to
fit. You'll have to decide what that translates to in your offer, which I will
give due consideration to; I wouldn't be here if there wasn't an offer that
would make me switch." Something like that. None of that will sound weird or
suspicious to an interviewer. This is business; you're allowed to make more
for doing more.)

------
greenyoda
_" and have some sort of insurance"_

So the company doesn't provide insurance for its employees either? Or do you
have some kind of temporary job that's not eligible for health insurance?

Maybe you should start looking for a job at another company. Companies aren't
unique - if you fit in at this one, chances are there will be others you can
fit into.

By the way, I once tried to get approval for a 100% raise for a grossly
underpaid developer (hired by a previous manager), and was unable to. They
were also making 30K in NYC. But that was 20 years ago - imagine how much less
30K buys today! (The employee wisely quit and found a job elsewhere.)

~~~
eaf2131
I don't want to get into details. I got baited and switched that made me
ineligible for any benefits.

~~~
greenyoda
I think it's very unlikely that a company that screwed you like this is
suddenly going to turn around and decide to give you a 100% raise. Besides,
how can you ever trust them to be honest with you in future dealings?

One more thing: since you're making less than $47,476, you're legally entitled
to overtime pay under the new rules for any week in which you work more than
40 hours:

[https://www.dol.gov/whd/overtime/final2016](https://www.dol.gov/whd/overtime/final2016)

These rules take effect on December 1, 2016.

